# Error installing KTorrent



## Hutchy (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a long error but I show the start and ending as I hope I haven't cut out the important parts of the error as I had to shorten it.


```
[ 24%] Building CXX object testlib/CMakeFiles/testlib.dir/dummytorrentcreator.o
Generating httptracker.moc
[ 24%] Built target ktcli_automoc
Generating server.moc
In file included from /usr/local/include/qgarray.h:42,
                 from /usr/local/include/qmemarray.h:42,
                 from /usr/local/include/qcstring.h:43,
                 from /usr/local/include/qstring.h:42,
                 from /usr/local/include/KDE/../ktempdir.h:23,
                 from /usr/local/include/KDE/KTempDir:1,
                 from /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.h:25,
                 from /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.cpp:21:
/usr/local/include/qshared.h:46: error: function definition does not declare parameters
In file included from /usr/local/include/qmemarray.h:42,
                 from /usr/local/include/qcstring.h:43,
                 from /usr/local/include/qstring.h:42,
                 from /usr/local/include/KDE/../ktempdir.h:23,
                 from /usr/local/include/KDE/KTempDir:1,
                 from /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.h:25,
                 from /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.cpp:21:
/usr/local/include/qgarray.h:46: error: function definition does not declare parameters
/usr/local/include/qgarray.h:119: error: 'QGArray' has not been declared
/usr/local/include/qgarray.h:119: error: non-member function 'char* at(uint)' cannot have cv-qualifier
/usr/local/include/qgarray.h: In function 'char* at(uint)':
/usr/local/include/qgarray.h:127: error: 'shd' was not declared in this scope
In file included from /usr/local/include/qcstring.h:43,
                 from /usr/local/include/qstring.h:42,
                 from /usr/local/include/KDE/../ktempdir.h:23,
                 from /usr/local/include/KDE/KTempDir:1,
                 from /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.h:25,
                 from /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.cpp:21:
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h: At global scope:
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h:48: error: expected class-name before '{' token
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h:71: error: 'Optimization' has not been declared
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h: In constructor 'QMemArray<type>::QMemArray(int, int)':
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h:55: error: class 'QMemArray<type>' does not have any field named 'QGArray'
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h: In constructor 'QMemArray<type>::QMemArray(int)':
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h:59: error: class 'QMemArray<type>' does not have any field named 'QGArray'
/usr/local/include/qmemarray.h: In copy constructor 'QMemArray<type>::QMemArray(const QMemArray<type>&)':


/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:418: warning: possible problem detected in invocation of delete operator:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:418: warning: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:1424: warning: forward declaration of 'struct QString'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:418: note: neither the destructor nor the class-specific operator delete will be called, even if they are declared when the class is defined.
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:420: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:1424: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h: At global scope:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h: In instantiation of 'QMapPayloadNode<QString, long long unsigned int>':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:171:   instantiated from 'static int QMap<Key, T>::payload() [with Key = QString, T = long long unsigned int]'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:180:   instantiated from 'static QMapNode<Key, T>* QMap<Key, T>::concrete(QMapData::Node*) [with Key = QString, T = long long unsigned int]'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:321:   instantiated from 'const Key& QMap<Key, T>::const_iterator::key() const [with Key = QString, T = long long unsigned int]'
/usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent/work/libktorrent-1.1.3/testlib/dummytorrentcreator.cpp:55:   instantiated from here
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:139: error: 'QMapPayloadNode<Key, T>::key' has incomplete type
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:1424: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
Generating torrentfileinterface.moc
Generating node.moc
Generating piecedownloader.moc
Generating waitjob.moc
Generating chunkmanager.moc
Generating udptrackersocket.moc
Generating rpcserver.moc
Generating peerdownloader.moc
Generating authenticatebase.moc
Generating chunkdownload.moc
Generating torrentfile.moc
Generating authenticate.moc
Generating task.moc
Generating encryptedserverauthenticate.moc
Generating httprequest.moc
Generating httpconnection.moc
Generating movedatafilesjob.moc
Generating uploader.moc
Generating upnprouter.moc
Generating exitoperation.moc
Generating autorotatelogjob.moc
Generating downloader.moc
Generating kbucket.moc
Generating peermanager.moc
Generating upnpmcastsocket.moc
Generating udptracker.moc
Generating encryptedauthenticate.moc
Generating torrentinterface.moc
Generating torrentcontrol.moc
Generating peer.moc
Generating serverauthenticate.moc
Generating dht.moc
Generating webseed.moc
Generating rpccall.moc
Generating tracker.moc
Generating socks.moc
Generating moc_datacheckerjob.cpp
Generating moc_trackermanager.cpp
Generating moc_deletedatafilesjob.cpp
Generating moc_utpserver_p.cpp
Generating moc_httpannouncejob.cpp
Generating moc_torrentfilestream.cpp
Generating moc_preallocationjob.cpp
Generating moc_connection.cpp
Generating moc_kioannouncejob.cpp
Generating moc_dhtpeersource.cpp
Generating moc_cachefile.cpp
Generating moc_torrentcreator.cpp
Generating moc_compressfilejob.cpp
Generating moc_datachecker.cpp
Generating moc_magnetdownloader.cpp
Generating moc_utpserverthread.cpp
Generating moc_extractfilejob.cpp
Generating moc_logsystemmanager.cpp
Generating moc_serversocket.cpp
Generating moc_serverinterface.cpp
Generating moc_utpserver.cpp
Generating moc_job.cpp
Generating moc_jobqueue.cpp
Generating moc_decompressfilejob.cpp
Generating moc_reverseresolver.cpp
[ 24%] Built target ktorrent_automoc
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/libktorrent.

===>>> make failed for net-p2p/libktorrent
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for net-p2p/libktorrent failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

################
```


Thanks anyone


----------

